# tele vs. apline in the backcountry



## matty1971 (Aug 1, 2004)

Fix the heel and you fix the problem.


----------



## stinginrivers (Oct 18, 2003)

so did you put training wheels on your bike as well?


----------



## BastrdSonOfElvis (Mar 24, 2005)

Good, you've completed step 1. 
Step 2: duck tape those skis together and mount your bindings accross them so you are standing sideways. 
Step 3: Enjoy.


----------



## bigboater (Dec 10, 2003)

My wife was convinced she had to stay with tele. That is until last season when she almost destroyed her knee. We got her set with some Dynafits, and lasers. Last weekend, first run of the year, she did 10x better than she ever did on tele....and she was smiling. Now she actually wants to go BC. Thats how AT has improved my life. 

Now splitting, thats where its at. You gay-ass plankers don't even understand.

Seriously though. I think you should do whatever is fun. If tele'ers are convinced that they are on the path to riotousness, more power to 'em, but they don't have to be so insecure about it. Jesus loves all the little children...red, yellow, black, and white :roll:


----------



## bill (Oct 13, 2003)

who cares!! unless you are post holing or snowshioing the skin track


----------



## stinginrivers (Oct 18, 2003)

True enough Bill, though shall not boot pack thy skin track...

ntibbs, the only thing that really matters is what you are most comfortable in.

It doesn't make any sense to me to ruin a great day because you are in the wrong gear for any reason. So if you are a better skier than tele skier use AT also AT gear is getting lighter than tele gear these days.


----------



## Salto (Mar 16, 2004)

Screw what your better at. Learning is half the fun.


----------



## MPEARSON (May 23, 2005)

Hate to be honest, but if you don't enjoy dropping the heel - Your probably not doing it right. Anyway try what is most comfortable for you and fun, of course. It's all about the ride - not the style. If your worried about your style then stay in the lodge and out of our lift line. 

learn it 
live it 
love it


----------



## Salto (Mar 16, 2004)

what lift line?


----------



## ntibbs (Oct 23, 2003)

*Good fun*

Well, you've made my boring day sitting at my desk a little better.

Here's my 2 cents,

I've been skiing for a while, both tele and alpine, I live in a resort town, so I get to ski everyday in the winter, great job for skiing. I've beenliveing the life for about 10 years.

The more I ski the mank in the BC, the more I enjoy alpining. We all know what I'm talking about. Don't care how "good" you are.

I still tele early season, because it makes ya thougher, but when the conditions get serious, I chose my freerides.

Have a good season ya'll,


----------



## 217 (Oct 27, 2003)

BSOE-

I used to like you....

-aaron

P.S. how many snowboarders does it take to ride a single good line?

ten, one to ride and the other nine to sit on their asses and watch.....


----------



## ntibbs (Oct 23, 2003)

oh mpearson, you hurt my fealings accusing me of skiing inability. By the way, why are standing in lift lines when some of the best BC is north of you on Cameron Pass. Anybody can tele a ski area, where the conditions are consistant. Maybe you should come and ride the new 6 person gaper lift at the jane.

I "tele'd" Berthoud all weekend and it was sick, best of all, nobody got caught in a slide.


----------



## Salto (Mar 16, 2004)

Also up near BP, in the drainages. No lift lines. Freshies all day, with some good easy breakable crust to keep it honest. Tele-ing at resorts is for stamina, leg burn, or good steeps. Hardpack licks. Might as well live in the east.


----------



## teleboater5.13 (Sep 29, 2005)

I was also up at Berthod the last 2 weekends. I own both tele and AT gear and used both in the last two weekends. It all depends on what skis you have, use the ones that will float better in powder. If that is your AT gear you can get Alpine Trekkers so you can skin up and dont boot pack the snow.


----------



## MPEARSON (May 23, 2005)

Sorry ntibbs,

Just srewing with uh!! Now I'm the a-hole, damn it. I've been up to Cameron eariler this year before the last big dump. Salto you forgot the 60mph winds and ice slicks. Also Don't expect the sun till march. Know once I read about the lodge comment - it wasn't about you it's about the laguna Beach wannabes who ARE ALWAYS IN THE WAY!! That hurt calling me a gaper. Anyway back to my orignal point - ride the way that is comfortable for you. Have fun , enjoy the freedom of the BC before some politican, who doesn't understands that idea, take's it away from us. Stay save in the BC and hopefully you'll never have to dig me out.


My daddy told me to never trust a politican that parts his hair down the middle.


----------

